# Laste ordering at record store, yep i still buy and support cd format who whit me?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So i order at my own neighborhood 3 cds

Juan de Anchieta: a missa

and two cds by mister William Mundy: a missa and a a fantasia cd of consort music

Why these two gentelmens well, Juan de Anchieta a key player in franco-flemish perriod, than for Mundy i would says he one of my favorite english renaissance composer in league whit the genieous of
let's says Dunstable, at least in my eyes.

Anyone here still support the cd's format and what did you order lately, yet not received yet?
My regards and respect to you guys.


:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm still a CD fan. My last wait for an order was Knappertsbusch's Bruckner. I didn't know it was coming from Japan. It was a long four-week wait.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Unfortunately there are no record/CD stores anywhere near where I live. If there were, I would support them. I do not stream or listen to downloaded music......CD's and SACD's for me. I love having a music library made up of physical media; something which can be held, read (pamphlets), browsed through for inspiration. What have I ordered lately? Check out the "Latest Purchases" thread:

Latest Purchases
Latest Purchases


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm a CD fan--only purchase downloads if that is the only format available.

Recently I've spent a great deal of money on books and home repairs, so not too many CDs, but I finally purchased _The Complete Live Recordings from the Bach Cantata Pilgrimage _John Eliot Gardiner, The Monteverdi Choir and The English Baroque Soloists.

Big Hug, De profundis!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Hug, De profundis!

Glad to see you back JospinaHW ,thanks for the hug, and to other loyal firend or , nice reader, thank you for participation to this post, deprofundis is gratefull to you all. 

:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I still visit the local mall's FYE store, for which I have the 10% discount card. My most recent purchase (Heck! The discs are still in the bag on my desk!) are three "USED" items I purchased at discount price (and I have to open the bag to see): Eileen Farrell with Luther Henderson and His Orchestra "I Gotta Right To Sing The Blues" [SONY MDK 47255] , Grover Washington Jr. "Winelight" [ELEKTRA 305-2], and Quincy Jones "Back on the Block" [QUEST/WARNER BROS. 9 26020-2].


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

CDs for me. I can see the advantages of electronic music but it is nice to have the CD with artwork and notes, etc. I am old school. Having started with vinyl LPs back in the day when your choices were vinyl or reel to reel, I always enjoyed having the physical disk.


----------



## ClassicalListener (Oct 17, 2014)

I never have and never will buy anything other than physical formats. Here are my latest acquisitions.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I prefer my CDs to Spotify, the sound quality is better for CDs. There is a good shop here on the west coast of Canada, probably one of the better shops on the continent, in my humble opinion. I recently went to Rasputin Music in Berkeley, and they claimed to be the biggest shop of classical music CDs in the USA. It had a good selection of used CDs but I didn't see any new CDs. My local shop has a very good selection of new and not too bad selection of used. I think it's a better shop than Rasputin. They have a good selection of used vinyl. And they have jazz, new and used, CDs and vinyl. 

I do like to buy CDs from my local shop. Its locally owned and they know my name when I walk through the door. However, I'm choosing not to purchase anything for the remainder of the calendar year, I want to save some money for other reasons.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

ClassicalListener said:


> I never have and never will buy anything other than physical formats. Here are my latest acquisitions.
> 
> View attachment 97834
> View attachment 97834


The Mertz buried in the pile there is a wonderful disc. Enjoy 'em all.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

As I understand it, performers receive the highest royalties for CDs. They do make royalties from Spotify but it's very small, and they can even make some royalties from YouTube but that is lower still. So I figure that I'm doing my best to support the artists. (I also attend live concerts) And buying in a shop, I'm supporting a local small business and my local community.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In spite of a ridiculously large CD collection, I still buy new ones. Recently, among others, a handful of Braunfels CD's, a new composer for me, and one I like very much.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I started collecting LPs in the 1970s, then selling them to and trading with used record stores. I gravitated to reel-to-reel and cassette tape, then CDs, then downloads. The latter present specific problems but allow me to buy music a la carte, not what the manufacturer offers via CD.

There are no new music stores left where I live but there are used media stores in Dearborn, Ann Arbor and East Lansing, Mich. From what I understand now, LPs have made a comeback and used CDs are declining in value. I read yesterday in a story about my local store's 40th anniversary that they used to offer $5 for used CDs and now offer $1. I imagine down the road used CDs will increase in value overall -- once the medium goes the same place as LPs went.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I actually have a massive digital library - certainly thousands of albums, I couldn't be more precise than that - but currently only listen to the music I have on physical CD. It is a teleological phenomenon I cannot quite explain.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I was talking to someone today who asked a good question about digital files. When a person dies who owns digital files on a computer downloaded from Apple Music or another source can they be bequeathed to someone else? Or do digital files die with that person? You can put in your will your physical library of vinyl or CDs, but can this be done with downloaded files?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting question. There was a news item a few years ago about a Hollywood actor who planned to sue Apple because they told him he could bequeath his iPod but not the purchased files on it. He didn’t really own those files, he merely purchased the non-transferable right to listen to them. This raised a bit of a ruckus but I think it turned out to be fake news in the end.

So in short, I don’t know. But I can’t imagine anybody complaining about bequeathing your files, giving them away, or whatever, so long as a copy isn’t kept.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

ClassicalListener said:


> I never have and never will buy anything other than physical formats. <snip>....
> 
> 
> 
> > Agreed. When "physical format" = CD.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Anyone here still support the cd's format and what did you order lately, yet not received yet?
> My regards and respect to you guys.


Big supporter of the CD format! Currently I'm waiting on *Bach: Mass in B Minor (Herreweghe)*


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I've never had a CD crash. Or lost data on a CD. Or had the rights to a CD locked by the distributor. Or complained about the hideous mp3 quality of a CD. And on and on..... CDs forever! <insert sound of crowd cheering>


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^

:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Spot me in the clapping crowd. 

I have to own CDs too. Mine. Forever. And Ever.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

^ Also CDs don't need data or Wifi to work.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

And are compatible with any OS.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

CDs said:


> ^ Also CDs don't need data or Wifi to work.


A week or so ago I had problems with internet connection and I thought it was nice that I had CDs and didn't have to rely on streaming


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am also a fan of physical formats. 

Lucky of me, there are plenty of brick and mortars close to me that sell plenty of used CD's and vinyl.

I will say, that my downloads are staring to increase a bit since I got a DAC capable of quad DSD. To these ears, it just sounds better than Red Book. Especially when it comes to imaging and soundstage.

But I still love going to a store and flipping through 100's of CD's and LP's. You never know what you'll come across.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

I still believe in CDs. However, buying CDs is nigh but impossible for me when I am in Playa. Sending CDs or other physical products from elsewhere to Playa, especially internationally, means paying exhorbitant fees and often not even receiving the merchandise. 

So, my choice is buying downloads. Mostly this has been from the iTunes store, Amazon and others. In my travels, I had the habit of ordering CDs from Amazon (US or UK) or Preto (UK) to be sent to my local US or UK address. It seems that Amazon could be off the list now.

Whenever I visit London, I still go into Foyles to browse. In fact, most of my recent purchases have been at Foyles.

I do not indulge in streaming.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

I have found Spotify great for discovering new classical music. When I find a piece I love, I buy the CD. If I get to know a piece but realise it will only be an occasional listen, it goes onto my Spotify playlist and I find the quality is fine. But yes - I will never give up on the hard stuff.


----------

